# CJ Brown White Bass Run:Buck Creek



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me when the White Bass start their run up Buck Creek and if there is accessible shore fishing there?...I know that the White Bass Run starts up in Northwest Ohio(Maumee and Sandusky Rivers) mid April but I'm wanting to know if I can get into them before then...any answers or advice would be welcome and much appreciated...catch 'em all...


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't get your hopes up. They probably won't be moving until a lot closer to the beginning of May or after. Of course, it all depends on the water temp, clarity and flow in the creek. The magic temp is somewhere closer to 50 if you believe the books. (Of course, White Bass seldom read the books) This cold wet Spring is not very helpful for getting those things where they need to be. The master of WB fishing at CJ is Flathead King. I'm sure he'll be chiming in here pretty soon.

Yes, there is a lot of shore access. It's a small creek and the shore is better than trying to get a boat up there.

MC


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

haha... you got me blueboat.... the WB run isnt too far off, but as BB said, the water and weather conditions have to be prime first- around the beginning of may is the usual spawning time....

as for bank fishing access, download a pdf map of CJ brown and buck creek... most of the creek is accessable to fisherman except the west bank in new moorefield... hope to see ya down there


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

Memorial Day as a rule of thumb is the best rule of thumb


----------



## Bjrobman (Apr 23, 2010)

I myself have been fishing for whites at C.J Brown for about 2 weeks now, And have caught many whites, others out there are cathing them as well, nice size too. Off the rocks torward the Dam side is a good spot to try.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Flathead King,

Who took that picture of you with the hog? O wait, I remember now, that was me!  Its been a while. I'll shoot you a PM.

I've been down to BC in new moorefield several evenings over the past 2 weeks, and haven't seen much activity. I'd agree with the other post that we are at least a week or more out. 

I seem to recall noticing the carp spawn a few days before the white bass move into the creek. I haven't see any signs of carp spawning yet...


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

You know, when i first got here I did a lot of searching so people here didn't have to answer the same question time after time. There are about 5 threads on this subject alone, including lots of pictures I posted up on here, plus recent info on the water level and everything. It's really starting to get to me, I search the hell out of this page and if I can't find the answer, then I post up the question.

SEARCH it's a beautiful tool!

I had a buddy up there yesterday and he told me there were carp EVERYWHERE! It might be this week for the white's, he also said there were tons of shad down there also. I might be headed up there Monday after work, might see some of you there. I'll be in a white F-150, most likely will have camo pants, the green style, gotta love how many uniforms the military gives you then they change the pattern and you have more extra curricular pants than you need.


----------



## countryboy21 (May 11, 2010)

It's on now! i cought about 250 last week and most of them were all keepers. I've only cought about 5-6 females, when the females run up thats the time to go, I will keep you in tuch. the best time to get there during the week is about 3 pm, you realy wouldnt cath any thang in tell about 4:30-5 then they start hiten good. the only reson you need to get down there early is so you have a spot.

If you go down there you might see me im always whearing carhart shirts and jeans im a tall white guy heavy set with dark hair. If you think its me just say somethin. My names Michael


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

That was last week. I was up there yesterday about 5 and nothing. I think the rain and the cold weather shut them down.


----------



## countryboy21 (May 11, 2010)

I think that they should be hitting, the paast cupple days have been hat and the water should be up high now that we got the rain. Im going down there tommro and ill let you guys know if i catch any


----------



## NNUUTTSS (May 14, 2008)

anyone know if the whitebass are still in the creek, i went to the creek tuesday , was very slow , still managed a few, was hoping the rains muddy it up again , i dont do very well when its clear


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Went out yesterday morning for a couple hours to the creek. Caught many large females, one still had eggs. Water was really muddy. My buddy went by today and said it was really packed. Couple 15's a 14 and the rest were smaller. Saw a couple snakes down there under the bridge also.


----------

